# Help with Craftsman 100 table saw motor replacement



## neznein9 (Jan 29, 2017)

My dad picked up a Craftsman 100 table saw at a garage sale for me but the motor is missing. From a little bit of detective work I believe the saw came from the late 50s or early 60s; I suspect the motor is well out of production by now. I'd really like to get this thing up and running but I'm out of my depth trying to pick a reasonable replacement motor. I think I may also need some kind of mounting plate or bracket/adapter? I'd be grateful for any advice or more experienced suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I had the same saw*

The motors are not specific to that saw, any NEMA frame 56 motor will work. Ebay has motors and the mounts. The mount has 2 - 5" long 3/4" diameter shafts that slide into holes on the casting. To adjust the belt tension you slide the mount in or out.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro....TRS0&_nkw=Craftsman+table+saw+motor&_sacat=0

This the correct motor and mount:









This is the motor mount:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I would take the opportunity to get a motor with a little more Hp than the original motor. It would make the saw better than it ever was.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

My starting point would be to try and find a running '100' saw on Craigslist. They pop up frequently enough priced anywhere from free to a couple hundred bucks.

Here is a link to look at many restored saws. Saws listed as '100' are 113.29991 and 113.29992.

link


----------



## neznein9 (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks guys! That was exactly the info I needed. I'm going to order a mount and motor this week and we'll see how it goes.


----------



## neznein9 (Jan 29, 2017)

I got a motor in last week and I was able to mount it and get things hooked up without any trouble! The saw has some vibration in it though so I've been reading up on how to align the belt drive and I discovered that the belt I've got has some permanent bends stretched into it.

When I move the belt by hand it has resistance and then it hits a 'tipping' point where the resistance gives out and the whole thing spins freely until it gets back around to the hump again. It's not a huge effect but it is noticeable and I suspect that is where a lot of the vibration is coming from when the motor is running. Does that sound like a common thing or should I pick up a new belt?

Also how much tension should be on the belt? I read in one place that the belt should be tight, with only a 1/4" give in the center, and another guy said he left his mount loose and just let the weight of the hold the belt in tension.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't think I've ever had a belt which the shape from being in a package caused vibration. You might take a closer look at the pulley's and make sure they aren't bent. It can also cause some vibration if the pulley's are not completely parallel and inline with each other. 

The tension of the belt should be as tight as you can make it without breaking something. Any looseness and the belt can slip reducing the power of the saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*My first table saw was a Craftsman 100, circa 1960's*

I used it for about 40+ years and finally parted it out. The motor mount is a hinged affair, where the weight of the motor keeps the belt under tension. It is NOT a "tight as you can make it" arrangement like some other saws. Yes, a belt with a"set" in it will cause vibrations as the set goes over both sets of pulleys and especially because they are only 2" or so in diameter. You should get a new belt regardless, since it's a pretty cheap improvement. 

Some folks here love the segmented belts to reduce vibration, but I've never tried one. If I recall the length on that belt is 42". maybe 43". You do NOT want to tighten the motor assembly in place because it changes slightly as you raise and lower the blade.. It needs to move. There is a friction washer on the motor mount that's adjustable . Just make it loose enough so it can rise and fall without hanging up. :smile3:


----------



## johnnytcomo (Mar 17, 2017)

This is funny - I actually ended up with the EXACT motor that you have a picture of here according to the paint spots on it (I just posted the videos of me testing that motor today). I bought it off ebay about a week ago LOL!


----------

